
Why Mark Cuban opposes net neutrality: ‘I want there to be fast lanes’ - firloop
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/11/24/why-mark-cuban-opposes-net-neutrality-i-want-there-to-be-fast-lanes/
======
jmacsfbay
If there is competition to the physical line access, then it might make sense.
But in most of USA, there is no competition for that (generally coax) line. I
only have comcast and can't choose between them and some other ISP's business
rules.

